# So there is this young girl I work with...



## Mo24 (Feb 18, 2014)

I dont work WITH her, but on the same floor. I dont see her too often, but when I do she seems to make it a point to smile and say hi. She looks young but I think she is early thirties, I am early forties and most people think I am about early thirties so I am guessing she has no idea how old I am. 

I was out for about 4 months, cancer treatment, and after a few weeks back part time ran into her getting off the elevator when i was getting on and she said, heeeey. I just said hi. 

We dont do the same work, and we are more in passing when we do see each other, but she is really cute and seems interested at least in being hit on. 

Back story, I am 43 with two kids, divorce final last Feb, went through chemo/radiation for most of the summer while dating exclusively-- the relationship started while my divorce was in process. It was getting too much for me, so I had to end that relationship. 

Right now I just want to do my own thing and I think this girl, being young and unattached, might be up for it. 

I dont know how to make it happen. I did read no more mr nice guy and that was definitely me and likely why i am divorced. 

Give me some game now that I am single again. Ok ive already had a 6 month relationship since my marriage fell apart so im not awful but not sure how to go about this one...


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

You mean she might be up for no strings attached sex? Is that what you mean by doing your own thing? Why do you think she would be up for that?


----------



## Mo24 (Feb 18, 2014)

I think she would be interested. I dont know her at all to know if she would be interested in THAT, but I havent gotten that far yet. First things first. I think there is the 'i dont know him but might want to'; how to make the move and STAY attractive after is where I am at. 

Reading up on it as I am in my early forties and never been big 'player' or even dater, always had problems making things happen when I was younger. Sometimes things just fell into my lap and if the didnt I was not great at going out and getting them, as far as women. There is a lot of this PUA thing out there, which seems not quite genuine for one thing, and for much younger guys.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Mo24 said:


> Right now I just want to do my own thing and I think this girl, being young and unattached, might be up for it. .


You want to do your own thing, which means, exactly what? You don't want a relationship, just a hookup?

You've passed this girl in the hallway at work a few times, there's been no real conversation, you don't know anything about her, and yet you think that because she's young, and unattached (how do you know that), and somewhat friendly, she'd be up for some no commitment hookups..?

That's rather presumptive.


----------



## Mo24 (Feb 18, 2014)

This is the part where you are supposed to give me advice re how to approach her and be engaging and charming.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

It starts with "Hi I'm Mo24..."

It really is that simple.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How about, this is where we say to not dip your pen in company ink, and find someone outside of work for whatever you're looking for. What are you looking for?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Mo24 said:


> This is the part where you are supposed to give me advice re how to approach her and be engaging and charming.


You know.. I read this post of yours and I found myself coming up blank. Almost every woman I've ever dated in recent history has either been from an online dating site or we were fixed up by someone. With online dating it's easy. You send a message telling her that you seem to be a good match based on her profile and then go from there. 

In situations like that you're both already interested in meeting, it's not the same as just walking up to someone and chatting with them. 

Gotta think back to when I met girls the old fashioned way.

My memory is toast, sorry.

Sorry. Maybe ask her if she's got a dating profile online and then contact her that way?



PBear said:


> How about, this is where we say to not dip your pen in company ink


Lots of opportunities at work.. gotta figure worst case scenario. What if you meet, go out for a while and it doesn't work out.

How would you feel passing her in the hallway?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It's not complicated. You simply need to start a conversation with her. If you're getting good vibes during the conversation ask her for coffee. The worst that can happen is she says no.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

You just pick her up , put her over your shoulder and take her home :rofl:

Nah , just talk to her man and if the convo starts ok and you get a nice vibe ask her out.
Bit trickier at work l spose but that's up to you .
How is she toward you ?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Just start chatting.

"Say, are we Facebook friends?"
"No, I don't think so."

Puzzled look comes on to your face for a few seconds.

"Hmm, I could have sworn I saw you. What's your name?"

The difference between corny failure and success is small. It's all about self confidence.

You should have the pick up and intro that is you. You don't want to come off as anxious and needy and yet if you are earnest and bumbling it may come off as cute.

It helps to remember that every normal woman is interested in sex and love. The connection between the sexes is a miracle that happens over and over.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, mistaken identity works everytime, but you need to be confident otherwise you may make a fool of yourself! lol


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

How about something direct, but not creepy:

"I was hoping I'd run into you."

(gasp, really?)

"Yeah. If you have to ride an elevator somewhere, it might as well be with someone you like to see."

Dumb?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Personally I don't think it can be something rehearsed or it sounds cheesy. I think you just have a sincere conversation. I don't think she would hold it against you if you simply expressed she caught your interest but you felt awkward about striking up a conversation.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Fear of rejection is holding you back. Let go of the outcome, and just start a conversation with her. Don't worry about "game," that will turn many women off.

Think of some questions ahead of time so you don't feel so nervous. Ask about the weather, building conditions, work situations, commute time, whatever seems relevant. Whether or not she is interested, you have a positive outcome because you are learning how to put yourself out there, how to not take rejection personally. The more you practice, the easier it becomes.


----------

